# St Georges Basin 27 - 28/7/06



## earvin (Jan 4, 2006)

Having planned to be on the water around 8am I found myself still setting up at about 10am. Next time (hopefully tomorrow) I am turning my mobile phone off :roll: 
I put in at Basin View Boat Ramp, got talking to a couple of the locals - which cut back more on my fishing time . One guy had been out in his boat and said he hadnt seen any fish on his sounder all morning. 
I only had about an hour to fish so I trolled an Ecogear sx-40 over to Wandandian Creek. Got nothing on my way over. Paddled leisurely up the right hand side then drifted back down the other side with the wind. I noticed my time was nearly up so was planning to pack it all up and head in when the reel screamed and the rod bent over. Gotta love that sound  . Especially when your last few trips have produced zilch 
It was putting up a decent fight and I thought to myself I might be taking home some dinner for a change. Then I realised I was drifting into some over hanging trees so I tried to correct my position by paddling one handed and still trying to fight the fish. It was at this time that the bugger got me tangled up in a snag. One fish lost and one lure gone  . 
Even though I lost the fish I realised how much I love fishing from a yak.

I went out again into the Basin the next day. Covered the same stretch of water as yesterday but this time headed further up the creek towards Tullarwalla Lagoon. Trolled a hard body lure around for no reward. Targetted the fallen trees scattered along the sides of the creek and came up with a small flathead . Caught the flattie on a Halco Laser Pro 45. Took a happy snap and put him back in to fight another day. 
These creeks sure look prime fishing spots but the action is real slow at the moment. Cant wait for the warmer weather to arrive 
Another great day out even though the fishing was slow.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Simon

Glad to hear the Basin has finally been kind to you and yielded some fish; any flatty man is like you, waiting for the warmer weather to wake them up.

In the pic of the swing on the beach, are there 2 flushmount rod holders on the port side there?, interested because I propose installing a second mine on as a net holder, rather than reach behind


----------



## earvin (Jan 4, 2006)

Gday Richo,

I have two flushounts on the port side but one is behind me and the other in front. I guess you could have another for a net as long as it doesn't interfere with your stroke?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

earvin said:


> Gday Richo,
> 
> I have two flushounts on the port side but one is behind me and the other in front. I guess you could have another for a net as long as it doesn't interfere with your stroke?


If you look at my swing in rigged kayaks I have saddle for paddle tethering,
and will put it there which is well clear of even my longest stroke; the holder near my knee is only for rigging the rod


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top pics Simon and a good report. What do you think was the one that got away?


----------



## earvin (Jan 4, 2006)

Gday dave,

Felt like a big bream to me or a little bream with a lot of fight .


----------

